# grass flats fishing beginner questions



## JBrady555 (May 18, 2012)

Hey guys this is my first post. I'm from Panama City, FL and I just recently started wade fishing in eastbay. I've been tearing up the trout on live shrimp with a cork about 18" up from the hook. Its alot of fun but I also want to fish for other things. What are some other species of fish that like to hang around the grass flats and how do I catch them? I would like to put one rig in a pvc rod holder while I fished with my trout rig. thanks for any info.


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Reds are up on the flats also. You should be catching some of them with a shrimp under a popping cork. My favorite way to catch them is to site them and throw a soft plastic to them.


----------



## JBrady555 (May 18, 2012)

so I don't have to change my shrimp and popping cork combo at all to catch reds?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

No you can catch them with what you are using. If you want to use artificals its hard to beat a gulp shrimp on a jig head for throwing to reds you have seen. For top water I like the Zara Spook or the Rapla Skitter walk, and for suspending bait a mirodine is a good one. You can catch reds/trout with all of those. Top water is more effective early in the morning or late in the evning.


----------



## JBrady555 (May 18, 2012)

what about using cut bait or squid with weight so that I can cast and leave it in a rod holder. Will that catch anything in the bays?


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, a bunch of hard head catfish which are pretty much worthless.


----------

